# questions about Power Compact lighting?



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I woul dlike to know how long the bulbs last in a PC hood. I have the corallife 4x65w 6700k pc hood. I have had it for a while and it is still very bright. The expense on replacing all 4 bulbs I may as well buy another hood all together. Just curious as to the life of the bulb compared to flourescent(6 months).

Thank you


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have heard to use them (PC) until they burn out.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

I've also been told to use them until they burn out. I'm new to PC's myself, as I just bought a 2 x 65W JBJ fixture a few weeks ago. For some reason, the PC's keep their color temp until they burn out, unlike regular flos.


----------

